# Thanksgiving. Bigger tips than usual



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

People are saying Happy Thanksgiving. Just got this and app is filling with tips.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Unicorn


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

$17 tip is not the only thing you had gotten today… lol


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Trippinsticks said:


> Unicorn


That's not a unicorn. It's just pretty good.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> That's not a unicorn. It's just pretty good.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Dude's thumb out here lookin like a dinosaur toe


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 686409
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it boy? What do you see? What is it? Get it go get it. 🐕


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Have they made the right decision banning Antares?

What are we going to do for comic relief?


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Antares said:


> People are saying Happy Thanksgiving. Just got this and app is filling with tips.
> 
> View attachment 686348


 Bs


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Have they made the right decision banning Antares?
> 
> What are we going to do for comic relief?


Oh Allah No!!!
This cant be good.....
he was on his best behavior too
Maybe my 2nd best girl @MHR can help
Hopefully it will just be temporary !!!


----------

